# Toro w/Briggs Ready Start- wont start warm



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Toro 6.50 Guaranteed to Start 190cc (Ready Start System)

Briggs 124T02-0203-B1

Engine starts great cold.

As engine warms, Thermostat moves and holds choke plate open as it should.

When engine is warm/hot after running 5-10 minutes, it will not re-start.
Choke plate is held wide open because T-stat spring and lever are expanded to hold it open, which is perfectly understandable to me.

Can start in while its warm/hot by manually closing Choke. This tells me the Coil is still good since it gets spark while hot.

Any ideas what would cause it not to start after it warms up?

Spring on Choke System seems to work fine and keep choke closed when cold. Doesn't appear to be any binding in the linkages like Choke Shaft or Throttle linkage and spring.

Carb was cleaned in Ultrasonic Cleaner.

O-Ring on intake mount seems to be in good condition.

Thanks for any help! I'm sure its something simple, just got me stumped.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Tamfan said:


> Toro 6.50 Guaranteed to Start 190cc (Ready Start System)
> 
> Briggs 124T02-0203-B1
> 
> ...


Oh, and I tried a new Thermostat just to rule it out and it works just like the original one and worked perfect. 

Still same no-start condition when warmed up.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Try loosening the gas cap before restarting.The vent may not be working.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It sounds like you have and air leak, with the engine running, use a can of carb/brake parts cleaner with the straw and spray/dribble the cleaner behind the carb to see if the engine tempo changes, if the tempo change you have found your leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to the other suggestions, make sure the fuel is fresh. Fuel that is a little old can also make an engine hard to start.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Check your spark plug gap. Ready start engines need to be set at .020 not .030.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Geo, 30yr & John-

I did check for maverick air leaking as Geo said, but not change.
Tried fresh fuel and check cap 30yr- no change.
I will try the .20 gap John, is didnt know that. 

Do ya'll know if the choke plate should be staying completley wide open as soon as the engine is shut off (via T-stat lever)?

I was thinking similarly as 30yr that maybe while the engine is hot and running it would pull choke wide open, but upon shut down and still hot, it would at least ease back to a partial choke position to allow for a start up again.
Wish I had a similar unit in the shop to compare with LOL.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, left Grunt out on the Thank You's ....Thanks sir, tried cap, but


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure the return spring that attaches to choke air vane is the correct one? If it's not, perhaps it is not applying enough tension to hold the choke partially closed against the thermostat arm.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Are you sure the return spring that attaches to choke air vane is the correct one? If it's not, perhaps it is not applying enough tension to hold the choke partially closed against the thermostat arm.


I thought the same thing upon diagnosing. I even tried a different spring just for kicks with more tension, but that proved not to work. 
I had a new spring for that application and have tried it, but no luck.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

All seems well now!

Went back and ran Carb thru the Ultrasonic one more time and wire cleaned every hole again.

Made sure Gap was at .20 for plug.

Drained tank again and added just bought fuel.

Installed new intake O-ring.

Double checked Thermostat adjustment arm to be sure they were within each boss both ways.

Tested while Hot and it re-starts just fine......several times.

Thanks for all the guidance folks!


----------

